# Insurance and Delivery Confirmation



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

How many of you buy insurance and delivery confirmation on packages sent USPS? Looks like I'm going to have to start. I sent a package to Washington, DC on Jan 23 and it still hasn't made it. I didn't buy any extras on this one either, bummer :mad


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Always delivery confirmation. Insurance depending on total value.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

If you use Click & Ship on USPS you get a discount on shippng as well as free delivery conformation. That's how I always ship so I can know for sure if it was delivered to them.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely always delivery confirmation. Not usually insurance.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok! Just got set up online at USPS. I can't believe I haven't been doing delivery confirmation all along. What a dummy. Way too trusting. It's always been an issue for me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And really read the insurance info. I wholesale in the two boxes and my soap exactly fits into them, if you insure it you will never win the claim because it isn't padded, so unless your going to bubble wrap or peanut your box around the edge with soap in the middle, paying $3 for insurance isn't going to do your customers any good. I have explained this before to one of my customers who simply insists on getting the $3 insurance on her medium flat rate boxes! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe she just wants insurance in case they lose the box entirely?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

In this case, the customer ordered $45 worth. Since I didn't get delivery confirmation, I'm going to send her another $45 worth of soap if her package doesn't show up in a couple of days. Maybe delivery confirmation alone would be protection enough for me. However, i feel like I should at least offer the insurance.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely get delivery confirmation, especially if you are going to be reimbursing customers for lost soap...not everybody is honest about those things...


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Exactly like Stacey said, with delivery conformation if they say they didn't receive it you can know yourself. If they did receive it and you have the proof, you can show them it was delivered. Since it's free with Click & Ship it would be a shame not to take advantage of it and protect yourself.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I know, it's silly not to have been doing that all along. This customer also told me that this package (the lost one) was to be delivered to her place of work, since packages sent to her home often get stolen off her porch :/


----------

